# عاجل جدا ... اريد تصميم المحرك النفاث



## kattab (12 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم يا رموز العصر 
انا في أمس الحاجة لتصميم محرك الطائرة المقاتلة ( أريد معرفة تركيبه )
الرجاء لمن عندهم الخبرة أن يكون الرد بأكثر تفصيل ممكن مع الشرح 
ولكم الشكر الجزيل ...
أخوكم في الله خطــــــــاب


----------



## almutaz (17 يونيو 2006)

اخى الكريم
ارجو ان تجد هذا مفيدا
dear brother, hope you will find this usefull

http://www.ueet.nasa.gov/engines101.php


----------



## kattab (18 يونيو 2006)

مشكور أخي المعتز......
الحقيقة موقع شيق ومفيد


----------



## eng_jaguar (26 يونيو 2006)

أفادكم الله يا شباب


----------

